# Granite Chief 2017



## Dusius (9. Mai 2017)

Da ich kein Thema zum 2017er Granite Chief gefunden habe möchte ich einfach mal eines eröffnen.

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Trailbike für Touren in den Alpen und geballer auf dem Hometrail. Das Granite Chief gefällt mir zudem wirklich extrem gut vom Design her und eigentlich ist es momentan auf meinem Platz 1 auf der Wunschliste. 

Wer von euch hat eins und kann mal seine Erfahrungen in ein zwei Sätzen beschreiben?
Ich bin 192 und würde mich von der Geometrie her für ein Rahmen in L entscheiden. 
Wie sieht es mit dem Fox Fahrwerk des 3er aus? bin bisher am Enduro nur Pike gefahren.

Ansonsten könnt ihr natürlich auch alles andere was zu dem Bike passt hier rein packen


----------



## MetalWarrior (10. Juni 2017)

Da schließe ich mich doch mal an. Das neue GC interessiert mich auch sehr.

Fährt noch niemand hier eins...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (29. Juni 2017)

Also, ich war diesen Montag in Bocholt und bin das Granite Chief in L und M probegefahren. Sau geil!
War vorher in Koblenz und fand sowohl Spectral (L), als auch Strive (L) ziemlich gut, allerdings trifft das Granite Chief in L für mich exakt ins Schwarze. Genau so will ich sitzen und stehen auf meinem neuen Bike. Beschleunigung, Agilität/Laufruhe, Geometrie, Detaillösungen, Verarbeitung, Ausstattung (+Optionen im Konfigurator) ...  all das spricht für mich für dieses Bike. Toll!

Zum Fahrwerk kann ich nach den Parkplatzrunden natürlich nur wenig sagen. Erstaunt hat mich das sehr (!!!) geringe Wippen im harten Antritt stehend. Dämpfer war offen. Sowohl mit RS, als auch Fox. Plattform beim Fox etwas stärker, aber beide Dämpfer sehr gut. Kein Durchrauschen, dennoch feines Ansprechen (paar Hindernisse zum Überrollen ließen sich auch auf dem Parkplatz finden
). Gabeln auch beide sehr gut (Pike und 34).

Ich hatte vorher natürlich gewisse Kriterien gesetzt und so meine Kandidaten ausgewählt. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass das Strive (oder sogar ein Mondraker) mir von der Geo her am besten gefallen würden. Mondraker Foxy/Dune kann ich hoffentlich bald noch antesten...

Kurz zu mir: 181 cm und 86 cm Schrittlänge, 95 - 98 kg fahrfertig.
Granite Chief in M durchaus gut, aber ich bevorzuge was längeres. L passt mir super.

Einzige Kuriosität: Tretlagerhöhe an beiden Testrädern mit 33 cm gemessen. Angegeben sind 34,4 cm. Vermute mal Rose hat das mit den dicken 2,6er Nobby Nics gemessen...
Vielleicht sagt der Support hier ja was dazu... @ROSE Bikes Tech

Dennoch neige ich stark dazu dieses Radl haben zu wollen...


Gruß,
Sven


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (6. Juli 2017)

Hi Sven,
schön dass dir unser Granite Chief passt und gefällt. Wir haben die Tretlagerhöhe nochmal gecheckt und die liegt wirklich bei 342,5 mm.
Für die Messung muss das bike super gerade stehen, sonst gibt es erhebliche Abweichungen. Ich denke das ist der Grund für deine gemessenen Daten.

viele Grüße aus Bocholt
Peter


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. Juli 2017)

Hallo Peter,

und vielen Dank für die Info. Da haben Oliver und ich die Bikes wohl nicht richtig ausgerichtet. War ja auch nur auf die Schnelle...

Schönen Gruß,
Sven


----------



## MetalWarrior (24. Januar 2021)

@ROSE Bikes Tech 

Welche Steuersätze passen eigentlich ins 2017/18er Granite Chief?
Tapered ist klar. Aber welcher Standard genau ist das? Sieht für mich teilintegriert aus...

Gruß,
MW


----------



## underdog (28. Januar 2021)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> @ROSE Bikes Tech
> 
> Welche Steuersätze passen eigentlich ins 2017/18er Granite Chief?
> Tapered ist klar. Aber welcher Standard genau ist das? Sieht für mich teilintegriert aus...
> ...


Das wäre ZS44/ZS56


----------



## MetalWarrior (28. Januar 2021)

Danke dir. Denke ich auch. Hab mich nur ewig nicht mehr mit Steuersätzen befasst und bin da nicht mehr so sicher...^^


----------



## MetalWarrior (26. Februar 2021)

Kann mir jetzt noch jemand verraten, welche Einpresstiefe maximal oben und unten passt?😁

@ROSE Bikes Tech


----------



## MetalWarrior (6. März 2021)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Kann mir jetzt noch jemand verraten, welche Einpresstiefe maximal oben und unten passt?😁
> 
> @ROSE Bikes Tech




@ROSE Bikes Tech


----------

